# Sabayon <-> Gentoo

## markolau

Asentelin juuri Sabayonin ihan uteliaisuuttani. Kuinkahan pitkälle Gentoon ohjeet pätevät ko. distroon? Tämähän on Gentoon päälle nikkaroitu. 

En löytänyt juurikaan keskustelua suomeksi ko. distrosta. 

Kiitos.

----------

## presidentti

Tietääkseni sen pitäisi olla hyvin lähellä gentoota, ainakin siinä on portage pakettienhallinta (tosin se on siinä myös graafisena) eli pitäisi ohjeiden täsmätä.

----------

## markolau

 *presidentti wrote:*   

> Tietääkseni sen pitäisi olla hyvin lähellä gentoota, ainakin siinä on portage pakettienhallinta (tosin se on siinä myös graafisena) eli pitäisi ohjeiden täsmätä.

 

Arvuuttelin tässä juuri että yrittelenkö asentaa "puhtaan" Gentoon vai käyttelenkö tätä vaan  kuten Gentoota. Tosin en oikein tiedä miten Gentoota pitäisi käytellä  :Very Happy:  tai siis mitä kannattaa tehdä ja mitä ei kannata tehdä.  

Taidan pitäytyä tässä ja katsoa mitä tuleman pitää. Epäilen että boottiromppua kaivataan ennen viikonloppua. 

Voinko poistaa KDE:n ihan vaan komentamalla emerge --unmerge KDE-desktop, vai kannattaako poisto tehdä jotenkin pala palalta? XFCE:tä tuli jo ikävä, kun ensin yritin KDE:tä ja sitten Gnomea.

----------

## Elekrep

Luulen että tarvii vielä ainakin "emerge --cleandep" ajaa.

Tosin sen jälkeen saakin ajella sitten revdep-rebuildia ja mahollisesti asennella ja poistaa jotai paketteja eriksee että se lopettaa valittamasta  :Smile: .

Itsekkin noin jouduin tekemään kun heitin gnomella vesilintua ja asensin xfce:n

----------

## fossiili

 *markolau wrote:*   

> Asentelin juuri Sabayonin ihan uteliaisuuttani. ...
> 
> En löytänyt juurikaan keskustelua suomeksi ko. distrosta. 
> 
> 

 

Minulla oli Sabayonin kai uusin versio asennettuna, mutta valitettavasti katosi joidenkin kokeilujeni jälkeen. Pidin kovasti. Englanninkielinen foorumi hyvin toimiva ja mielenkiintoisia keskusteluja. Myös muunkielisiä foorumeita. Eurooppalainen ilmapiiri. 

Parasta, että Nvidian firma-ajuri (proprietary driver) oli valmiina ja toimi. Kuutiointi ja muut ihmeet käynnistyivät ikonia nappaamalla - melkein. Sabayon sopi hyvin minunlaiselleni tyhmälle ja laiskalle, mutta ei kai niille, jotka tänne kirjoittelevat  :Cool: 

----------

